# Demo Hensoldt & Zeiss Riflescope Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Demo Hensoldt Telescopic ZF 4-16x56 FF - Part# 330292-9001-000 * for only *$2499.99*

New this scope is $3463.00, however, we just obtained a HUGE shipment of Zeiss Sports Optics. The contents were product from recent trade shows, salesmans sample pieces, display product, etc. These items are all optically and functionally same as new, but you get to save a huge amount of money by buying at a nice discount off of the price of a new item. This Hensoldt is from this shipment.










*From our site:*

Hensoldt Telescopic ZF 4-16x56 FF
Part# 330292-9001-000

Snipers in special units rely on long-range weapons tailored to the mission. However, they also require targeting optics that enable fatigue-free observation, clarification and precise acquisition of an object at great distances over longer periods of time. The Telescopic Sights 3-12 x 56, 3-12 x 56 FF, 4-16 x 56 and 4-16 x 56 FF meet all the optical and ergonomic design demands placed on them by snipers. They are available with a reticle in the first (FF version) and second image plane. These telescopic sights deliver an outstanding optical image. Furthermore, they are comparatively light weight, quickly ready for use and easy to use. With these high-quality instruments, Carl Zeiss Optronics has set the standard regarding handling and design. In addition to military applications, the Telescopic Sights 3-12 x 56 and 4-16 x 56 are also well suited for special police units - particularly when they are required to protect people at greater distances.

The Telescopic Sights 3-12x56 and 4-16x56 are available with a reticle in the first ("FF" version) or second image plane. In the first image plane, the reticle pattern is also magnified when the magnification is changed. This makes it possible to determine the distance using the MIL-DOT without having to calculate. In the second image plane, the reticle pattern is not magnified when the magnification is changed, thus meeting user demands for the option of selecting between the two image planes.

The optics in the telescopic sight from Carl Zeiss Optronics have been recalculated. With more than 90% transmission and ZEISS T*® multi-coating, these riflescopes produce a bright, high-contrast image. The increased transparency in the blue spectral range leads to improved visual performance, particularly under low-light conditions.

Precise targeting with bullet drop compensation 
The bullet drop compensation for the 3-12 x 56 (2nd focal plane) is 400 cm and 300 cm for the 3-12 x 56 FF (1st image plane). For the Telescopic Sight 4-16 x 56 this figure is 300 cm or 224 cm. The large elevation adjustment ranges ensure bullet drop compensation even at longer distances. Colored index lines and numeric values on the elevation turret very easily indicate the current setting. This aid for fast bullet drop compensation is vital to the user as the telescopic sights have an adjustment range of 400 cm (300 cm) in the second image plane and 300 cm (224 cm) in the first image plane.

Effective protection for valuable optics 
The optics are protected by an extremely robust aluminum housing. A perfect seal and a nitrogen atmosphere in the interior prevent the penetration of dust and moisture.

Precise targeting in any light 
The reticle is equipped with continuously variable illumination which also permits precise target acquisition during low-light conditions. The previously used brightness setting on the illuminated reticle is automatically activated when the telescopic sight is turned on. This enables snipers to use a very finely adjustable reticle illumination in varying degrees of brightness. The minimum setting is ideal for weakly illuminated scenes - at night, under cloudy skies or with eyes adapted to the darkness, for example. The maximum setting is particularly suitable for missions in bright light - sunshine, grass plains and positions without shade, for example.

Scope Magnification: 4 to 16x 
Reticle image plane: 1st image plane 
Exit pupil in mm: 14.0 to 3.5 
Field of view (at 1000 m) in m: 87 to 25 
Resolution in arc seconds: min. 3 
Transmission in %: approx. 92 
Super elevation angle adjustment in elevation and azimuth per endentation in mrad: 0.1 (1 cm/100 m) 
Max. adjustment path in cm/100 m (elevation/azimuth): 200/50 
Parallax compensation in m: 50 to infinity 
Distance between the dots in reticle in cm/100 m: 10 
Distance between the centering lines in reticle in m/100 m: 1 
Length/width/height each in mm: 325/94/77 
Ring diameter (assembly) in mm: 34 
Weight in g: 900 
Reticle illumination electrical data: red 
Automatic reticle illumination shutoff: After 3 hours (Set according to customer requirements) 
Low battery display: Optical, after activation of reticle illumination 
Power supply: Button cell 3V CR 2032 to -20 C, alternatively: 3V BR 2032 to -40 C

We received one of these so if you are interested please call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128.









*Other Demo Zeiss scopes that came in that may be of interest are:*

522415-9960	1.5-6x42 T* #60 Victory HT @ $1499.99

522425-9960	2.5-10x50 T* #60 Victory HT @ $1499.99

521707-9960	1.1-4x24 V LT ILL VP #60 @ $1199.99

521711-9904	1.5-6x42 V LT #4 RET @ $999.99

521711-9908	1.5-6x42 V LT #8 RET- @ $899.99

521716-9956	1.5-6x42 VM LT VP #56 RET ILL W/RAIL @ $1399.99

521717-9960	1.5-6X42 V LT ILL VP #60 @ $1399.99

521721-9908	2.5-10x42 V LT #8 RET @ $1099.99

521727-9960	2.5-10x42 V LT ILL VP #60 @ $1499.99

521733-9960	2.5-10X50 V LT #60 ILL RET 2.IP @ $1299.99

521737-9960	2.5-10x50 V LT ILL VP #60 @ $1499.99

521741-9904	3-12X56 V LT #4 RET @ $1199.99

521747-9960	3-12x56 V LT ILL VP #60 @ $1499.99

521698-9901	Z-POINT SIGHT S/PICATINNY RAIL @ $299.99

521766	Z-POINT SIGHT LT W/PICANTINNY RAIL @ $389.99

521767	Z-POINT SIGHT LT W/WEAVER RAIL @ $379.99

521774-9973	6-24x56 V FL LT S-ASV 73 RZ 1000 @ $1699.99

521774-9975	6-24x56 V FL LT S-ASV 75 RZ VARMINT @ $1699.99

521777-9920	4-16X50 V FL LT H-ASV 20 @ $1499.99

521777-9972	4-16x50 V FL LT H-ASV 72 RZ 800 @ $1499.99

521790	Victory Compact Point Standard @ $399.99

521795-9943	6-24x72 V FL LT S-ASV ILL 43 @ $2299.99

525401-9906	ZF Duralyt 1.2-5x36 @ $599.99

525405-9960	ZF Duralyt 1.2-5x36 (Ret 60) @ $799.99

525411-9906	ZF Duralyt 2-8x42 @ $649.99

525415-9960	ZF Duralyt 2-8x42 (Ret 60) @ $849.99

525421-9906	ZF Duralyt 3-12x50 @ $699.99

525425-9960	ZF Duralyt 3-12x50 (Ret 60) @ $949.99

Again, if any of these are of interest let us know. I have not had an opportunity to receive it all yet, but hope to by early next week.


----------

